
How Pandemics End - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/10/health/coronavirus-plague-pandemic-history.html
======
dgritsko
I feel very badly for the strain anyone in a position of leadership must be
under right now, regardless of whether I agree with their politics. Many of
their constituents are being devastated by the economic impacts of the virus
while experiencing little to none of the medical impacts, and are watching
their livelihoods slip away. Others _are_ being dramatically impacted
medically, even to the point of losing friends and family members to COVID-19.
Any decisions made to benefit one group will seem cruel and insensitive to the
other, and there doesn't seem to be enough acknowledgement of the "damned if
you do, damned if you don't" nature of the situation we're all in. Maybe I'm
being naïve, but it feels like we could all do with a little more empathy.

~~~
Kaibeezy
Not naive at all. One of the things leaders do whether they wish to or not is
set the character of their organization. Some of our top political leaders are
specifically being called out for their lack of empathy. Circle squared,
unfortunately.

------
Kaibeezy
_One possibility, historians say, is that the coronavirus pandemic could end
socially before it ends medically. People may grow so tired of the
restrictions that they declare the pandemic over, even as the virus continues
to smolder in the population and before a vaccine or effective treatment is
found._

